# golden root any benefit?



## dodged (May 18, 2007)

basicly i tryed a natual alternative to viagra called golden root complex got it in a comdom machine in asda of all places didnt think it would work but it was great like viagra but gives you the libido to go with it now 2 things id like to know is it safe to use with steroids when libidos low and could these pills be of any use during pct you can get 150mg and 300mg(i tryed 150mg doubt 300mg would be needed)each pill contains

rhodiola rosea

cynomorium songaricum

tongkat ali

leuzea carthamoides ext

siberian ginseng ext

schisandra chinensis ext

schisandra chinensis

muira pauma

saw palmetto

damiana

chuchuhuasi

guarana seed

cayenne

grape seed ext

kwaopet


----------



## fifibobo (Oct 29, 2007)

Wouldn't think it would do any harm on both your questions. Had a quick look on the net & ingredients seem fairly innocuous. As long as it 'stands up' (sorry, couldn't resist!) to it's claims, should help things if you're having probs in that dept.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

I wouldnt have thought a formula like that would give you a lob on, muira puama is the only one that stands out as a libido enhancer but i dont there would be a good quality or enough of the ingredient to do much...Good to here you got a stiff johnson off it though, try the strong ones tell us what there like, i might pop to Asda for my next weekly big shop if there any good, oh and to answer your question there fine to take with AAS, there would be no harm using them with a pct but dont rely on them for a pct


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Question about viagra guys.

I took a viagra and nothing happened?

I was pi33ed thought, all that happened was i woke up in the night with a horrible headache and i never get headaches?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

were you with someone you're attracted to? were you having sexual thoughts?

viagra increases bloodpressure,thats why u got a headache dw i get them too.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes i was in the mood and getting it on before and after i took it?

I waited an hour and nothing?

It was blue and a sort of diamond shape. Will be trying them again soon ive got a few more left


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Truewarrior1 said:


> viagra increases bloodpressure,thats why u got a headache dw i get them too.


Viagra actually lowers blood pressure as its a vasodilator ie it expands the blood vessels,through nitrogen introduction,allowing greater blood flow.

Common side effects include headache,dizziness,flushing etc


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

well at least i knew it was something to do with blood pressure..*bows out*


----------

